# December 12



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We were able to get out today in spite of bad roads that slowed the trek. The boys got a little antsy waiting. I should mention this is when we still had seat belts.










The walking seems a heck of a lot harder with only six inches of loose snow. Much more would make it too difficult for us old ferts. The dogs had a banner day. Our shooting was unbanner. That's German for not so good. I think. We picked up 5 in 5 miles of walking. Saw many more in the fields and some gave us the slip, up close and personal. One memorable rooster was stuck tight under a Russian Olive in a shelterbelt. Duke had him locked at about 3 feet. The 2 professional shooters came up about 40' on either side and the dog flushed on command. That (%^*#@!%* rooster reversed right up past the dog's ribs, cut behind the tree, kicked in the afterburner, and was GONE. No shot. We were dumbfounded. We seem to be in that condition a lot.

Duke had this one pinned down in tiny cattail clump about 10' across. I tromped back and forth several times but he insisted it was there and it finally came up. Duke trying his hand on a retrieve. He is gentle on the birds.










We switched off the dogs every other walk. When Sammy's turn came up Duke got a tad excited being left in the truck. He chewed off both seat belts. :eyeroll: And it wasn't my truck. They were quiter coming home.










Why phez dogs can become hard mouthed.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Sweet post thanks for sharing.... :beer:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

See how good that Ford Warranty is?  :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Warranty? :rollin: I think Duke is going to have to pay this off in pheasants.


----------

